# Die richtige Montage des Anti-Tangle Boom



## FranconianFishing (15. August 2015)

Hallo!



Nachdem ich jetzt schon eine Zeit mit den Casting Booms fische und ich bei anderen Petrijüngern die wildesten Montagen gesehen habe, wollte ich mal fragen, wie ihr das so handhabt.



1. Metall oder Kunststoff?

2. Länge?

3. Ausrichtung?

4. Zielfisch?



Bei mir ist es wie folgt:



1. Metall oder Kunststoff?

Metall

2. Länge?

5-8 cm

3. Ausrichtung?

Langes Ende zum VF

4. Zielfisch?

Karpfen, Zander, Hecht, Schleie



Zum Thema Ausrichtung habe ich noch folgendes gefunden:



Wie herum montieren?



Oftmals streiten sich die Angelgemüter wie herum das Anti-Tangle-Boom auf die Hauptschnur aufgezogen wird. Manche Angler montieren es mit der kürzeren Seite zum Vorfach auf die Hauptschnur und haben kaum noch Schnurverwicklungen. Korrekterweise wird das Casting-Boom jedoch mit der längeren Seite zum Vorfach hin montiert.


----------



## feederbrassen (15. August 2015)

*AW: Die richtige Montage des Anti-Tangle Boom*



FranconianFishing schrieb:


> .............Korrekterweise wird das Casting-Boom jedoch mit der längeren Seite zum Vorfach hin montiert.



Habe ich früher auch mal gemacht und das funktioniert.
Aber : Metallröhrchen haben schonmal einen scharfen Grad 
wo sich die Schnur dann verabschiedet.

Bei den Modellen aus Kunststoff schneidet die Schnur auf dauer 
eine Rille in den Kopf des Booms.

Fazit : Beides Mist und braucht man nicht,geht auch ohne Prima .


----------



## Andal (15. August 2015)

*AW: Die richtige Montage des Anti-Tangle Boom*

Ausschließlich beim Naturköderfischen.
Zielfisch sind Seehechte, Leng & Co
Die lange Seite zum Vorfach
Aus Kunststoff und mindestens 30 cm lang

Sonst kommt mir das Geröhr nicht auf die Schnur. Da gibts bessere Montagen.


----------



## .Sebastian. (15. August 2015)

*AW: Die richtige Montage des Anti-Tangle Boom*

kurzes Ende muss nach vorn, alles andere wäre unlogisch, denn das Blei fliegt immer voraus. Das antitangle boom soll ja den kontakt von vorfach mit hauptschnur verhindern 

Nutze es maximal zum Naturköderfischen, also gefühlt einmal im Jahr.


----------



## Cormoraner (15. August 2015)

*AW: Die richtige Montage des Anti-Tangle Boom*

Nutze es fast immer beim Grundangeln. 

Langes Ende zum Vorfach. Material aus Kunststoff aber nicht die weichen schwarzen sondern die dickeren grünen. Geschätzt um 10-12cm Länge.

Zielfisch von Aal bis Zander, eig. alles was auf Grund gefischt wird.

Vor dem AntiTangle natürlich eine Perle. Habe noch nie einen eingeschnittenen und zerstörten Tangleboom gehabt seitdem ich die Grünen nutze.


----------



## Relgna (15. August 2015)

*AW: Die richtige Montage des Anti-Tangle Boom*

Habe mir, weil ich noch so Röhchen vom Modellbau her habe aus Messingrohr selber gebaut.
Die Löcher werden leicht geweitet die Rànder feinverputzt, fein geschliffen und innen poliert, da geht keine Schnur kaputt nehme es auch zum Grundangel mit Futterkorb.....geht eigentlich easy.


----------



## moochi (15. August 2015)

*AW: Die richtige Montage des Anti-Tangle Boom*

Benutze ebenfalls das Anti Tangle Boom für alle möglichen Arten des Grundfischens. Hat den Vorteil das man schnell mal nen Blei gewechselt bekommt oder beim Feedern den Korb. Bei mir hat sich das kurze Ende zum VF bewährt. Jeder soll es so machen wie er es am sinnvollsten hält.
Nach einigem hin und her probieren, bin ich bei den Metalldingern von Behr hängenbeblieben. Die haben keine scharfen Kanten sind super stabil und gibts in 3 Längen.

Petri!


----------



## Revilo62 (15. August 2015)

*AW: Die richtige Montage des Anti-Tangle Boom*

Ich hab mal vor ein paar Jahren beim Ausverkauf in einem Modellbauladen 1m-lange Kunststoffröhren glasklar bzw. bräunlich geraucht erworben, Innendurchmesser ca. 1mm.
Gummiperlen aus dem Karpfenbereich, nicht die billigen schwarzen , und entsprechende Agraffenclips werden aufgezogen, wobei ich die Gummiperle in Richtung Vorfach mit Sekundenklber befestige, die andere bleibt relativ beweglich.
Damit bleibe ich flexibel , kann mir die Länge selbst zuschneiden und bin gerade in klaren Gewässern mit einer relativ unscheinbaren Montage unterwegs.
Vor dem Knoten kommt dann noch ein festsitzender Bleistopper aus Kunststoff als Knotenschutz.
Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Krallblei (15. August 2015)

*AW: Die richtige Montage des Anti-Tangle Boom*

Huhu

Beim Brandungsangeln benutz ich die Dinger auch. In Metallausführung mit rund 20cm. Ebenfalls wie die meisten lange Seite zum Vorfach.

Gruss

PS: Zielfisch ist alles was beisst


----------



## feederbrassen (15. August 2015)

*AW: Die richtige Montage des Anti-Tangle Boom*



Aalredl schrieb:


> das Blei fliegt immer voraus. Das antitangle boom soll ja den kontakt von vorfach mit hauptschnur verhindern



Eben ,es dient als Abstandhalter, deswegen muss das lange Ende nach vorne.
Nicht verwechseln mit den Karpfenmontagen.:m


----------



## Revilo62 (15. August 2015)

*AW: Die richtige Montage des Anti-Tangle Boom*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Eben ,es dient als Abstandhalter, deswegen muss das lange Ende nach vorne.
> Nicht verwechseln mit den Karpfenmontagen.:m



Das musst Du mir aber mal erklären, wass da anders sein soll.
Sicher sind beim Karpfenangeln nach englischem Stil die Vorfächer deutlich kürzer, aber der Tangle-Schlauch hinter dem Blei soll ja gerade das Verheddern des Vorfaches verhindern, hier leigt also genaugenommen das lange Ende hinter dem Blei.
Dann sind nach Deiner Aussage,im Rückschluß auch meine Meinung , sind die kurzen Booms ja völlig nutzlos.
Meine Booms sind in der Regel mind. 1/3 länger als das Vorfach, sieht manchmal komisch aus, aber funktioniert, wobei ich sagen muss, dass ich die Booms mittlerweile nur noch selten einsetze.
Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## .Sebastian. (15. August 2015)

*AW: Die richtige Montage des Anti-Tangle Boom*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Eben ,es dient als Abstandhalter, deswegen muss das lange Ende nach vorne.
> Nicht verwechseln mit den Karpfenmontagen.:m



Eben nicht, denn wenn das lange Ende vorn ist, dreht es sich im Flug nach hinten, weil das Blei voranfliegt (das kurze ende dreht sich somit im flug auch nach vorn). Wenn dann aus dem langen Ende noch das Vorfach rausschaut, ist kein antitangleröhrchen mehr da das die hauptschnur schützt...

Bin ehrlich gesagt grad zu faul, eine zeichnung anzufertigen, die das deutlicher macht.


----------



## lute (15. August 2015)

*AW: Die richtige Montage des Anti-Tangle Boom*

hm, ich hänge das kurze ende immer zum vorfach und habe keine probleme. äußerst selten, fängt mein vorfach die hauptschnur. eigentlich nur dann, wenn das vorfach sehr leicht ist, also dünne schnur, minihaken und 1-2 maden. dann aber auch nicht beim auswerfen, sondern beim absinken.

was aalredl schreibt macht sinn und scheint mir so auch richtig zu sein. egal wie rum ich es drehe, das vorfach fliegt immer hinterher und zwar parallel zur hauptschnur. darum sollte diese, durch den längeren teil des booms versteift, bzw. vor dem haken geschützt werden.

 vor vielen jahren habe ich es einmal anders rum probiert und hatte deutlich mehr verwicklungen. vielleicht sollte ich es noch mal anders rum versuchen, auch wenn ich keinen grund dafür sehe. aber mal was anderes. wenn ich ein schweres krallenblei auf die hauptschnur ziehe, was nehme ich da am besten als abstandshalter? seabooms sind ja doch immer recht kurz und anti tangle booms halten dem gewicht nicht stand. schlaufenmontage möchte ich auch nicht benutzen.


----------



## Krallblei (15. August 2015)

*AW: Die richtige Montage des Anti-Tangle Boom*

Jeder macht es anderst 

Ich hab jedenfalls bei ca. 100 weiten Würfen am Strand nicht ein einziges Vorfach gehabt das sich ums Blei gewickelt hat. Vorfachlänge zwischen 60cm und 1,20m.

Es bringt auf jedenfall was denn bei normaler einfacher Laufbleimontage war jedes Dritte Auswerfen fürn A....!

Gruss


----------



## feederbrassen (15. August 2015)

*AW: Die richtige Montage des Anti-Tangle Boom*



Aalredl schrieb:


> Eben nicht, denn wenn das lange Ende vorn ist, dreht es sich im Flug nach hinten, weil das Blei voranfliegt


Eben weil das Blei voranfliegt steht der Boom im fast 90° Winkel ab und hält das Vorfach von der Hauptschnur ab.
Die kurzen stehen besser ab ,die langen legen sich mehr nach hinten in Richtung Hauptschnur.

Bei Karpfenmontagen mit den Tubes sitzt das Blei vorne,
es wird mit Festblei anstatt Laufblei gefischt .

Der Fisch soll an den kurzen Vorfächern nach der Köderaufnahme sofort hängen.
Die Tube z.b. dient da zum einen das sich das eh schon kurze Vorfach nicht auch noch um diese wickelt was durch die steifigkeit erreicht werden soll.
Der Köder rutscht eher davon ab und zum anderen das der letzte halbe Meter Schnur auch schön platt auf dem Grund liegt und die Fische nicht durch aufschwimmendes Material vergrämt werden.


Jeder macht es anders ,wichtig ist das man fängt.|supergri


----------



## lute (15. August 2015)

*AW: Die richtige Montage des Anti-Tangle Boom*

feederbrassen, hast du ein anti tangle zur hand? schau dir das mal genauer an. da wird nix mit 90grad sein, da das blei in einem beweglichen wirbel hängt. 10grad scheinen realistisch, was aber durch den knick aufgehoben wird. der abstand der beiden schnüre sollte somit immer gleich sein. oder sehe ich da was falsch?  

e: nach reichlich Überlegung bin ich zu dem entschluss gekommen, dass der winkel davon abhängt, wie schwer der köder ist im Verhältnis zum widerstand der ablaufenden schnur von der rolle. gleichen sich diese aus, fliegt das antitange wirklich im 90grad winkel zum blei und dann ist der abstand immer gleich. wie rum man es dreht kommt also darauf an, von wo das blei mehr wiederstand bekommt. demnach muss das kurze ende dahin, wo der wiederstand wärend der flugbahn größer ist, alleine schon deswege, weil der hebel kürzer wird. das erklärt auch meine verwicklung bei leichten ködern, hier fliegt das antitangle fast waagerecht.  bei köderfischen sieht es (bei mir) schon wieder anders aus. da ich hier quasi nie verwicklungen habe, scheint der widerstand in etwa identisch zu sein, was optimal ist. in diesem falle ist es egal, wie rum ich es drehe.

diese Theorie hat nur einen haken. warum machen die hersteller nicht beide enden gleich lang?


----------



## feederbrassen (15. August 2015)

*AW: Die richtige Montage des Anti-Tangle Boom*



lute schrieb:


> feederbrassen? hast du ein anti tangle zur hand? schau dir das mal genauer an. da wird nix mit 90grad sein, da das blei in einem beweglichen wirbel hängt. 10grad scheinen realistisch, was aber durch den knick aufgehoben wird. der abstand der beiden schnüre sollte somit immer gleich sein. oder sehe ich da was falsch?



Ja hab ich ,welche Ausführung,gerade gebogen ,
Kst oder Metall ?
Den Wirbel vielleicht mittig angebracht,aufgelötet #c

Letztendlich ist es auch egal wieviel Grad der Boom das Vorfach von der hauptschnur abhält.
Hauptsache es funktioniert und das am besten fehlerfrei.


----------



## Revilo62 (15. August 2015)

*AW: Die richtige Montage des Anti-Tangle Boom*



lute schrieb:


> u
> aber mal was anderes. wenn ich ein schweres krallenblei auf die hauptschnur ziehe, was nehme ich da am besten als abstandshalter? seabooms sind ja doch immer recht kurz und anti tangle booms halten dem gewicht nicht stand. schlaufenmontage möchte ich auch nicht benutzen.



Hier würde ich mit gängigen Brandungsmontage arbeiten, Schlagschnur mit entsprechender Tragkraft und entsprechende Mundschnüre oder Mundschnur, wenn Mehrfachanbißstellen nicht erlaubt sind.
Möglich und sinnvoll wären hier die Liftmontage bzw. auch die Paternostamontage
http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=...ved=0CC0Q9QEwAmoVChMI5_ilyaOrxwIVA24UCh1Z5gm3
http://www.elbetreff.de/elbe/Angeln/PerfektAngeln/brandungsmontagen/dop_bra.jpg
Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## feederbrassen (15. August 2015)

*AW: Die richtige Montage des Anti-Tangle Boom*



lute schrieb:


> Theorie hat nur einen haken.



Die Praxis auch.
Einen Wurf nicht sauber ausgeführt und die ganze Theorie ist zum Teufel.:q


----------



## Ma°d River (15. August 2015)

*AW: Die richtige Montage des Anti-Tangle Boom*



Aalredl schrieb:


> Eben nicht, denn wenn das lange Ende vorn ist, dreht es sich im Flug nach hinten, weil das Blei voranfliegt (das kurze ende dreht sich somit im flug auch nach vorn). Wenn dann aus dem langen Ende noch das Vorfach rausschaut, ist kein antitangleröhrchen mehr da das die hauptschnur schützt...
> 
> Bin ehrlich gesagt grad zu faul, eine zeichnung anzufertigen, die das deutlicher macht.



Schau' Dir mal an wie der M. Zammataro eine Schlaufenmontage bindet - die Schlaufe ist 20-25cm vom Vorfachknoten/Wirbel entfernt um Abstand zu gewinnen,
vom Korb zum Vorfach.
Wenn das nicht reicht geh mal auf youtube und sieh Dir
an wie Steve Ringer die CIPS Feeder Montage bindet.
Danach fällt Dir auf, das man die lange Seite vom Boom 
nach vorne ausrichten muss.

Am besten benutzt man aber gar kein Anti Tangle Boom.

#h

Edit:

Steve Ringer / Montage
www.youtube.com/watch?v=IRvl0z2GVns


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (16. August 2015)

*AW: Die richtige Montage des Anti-Tangle Boom*



Ma°d River schrieb:


> Danach fällt Dir auf, das man die lange Seite vom Boom
> nach vorne ausrichten muss.



Da muss man garnix, kenne sehr viele die das kurze Stück seit Jahrzehnten Richtung Vorfach fischen und das völlig problemlos (im Vergleich zu der umgekehrten Variante).
Vielleicht sollte hier manch einer einfach mal angeln statt sich Theorie und Videos als Begründung zu nehmen.


----------



## Ma°d River (16. August 2015)

*AW: Die richtige Montage des Anti-Tangle Boom*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Da muss man garnix, kenne sehr viele die das kurze Stück seit Jahrzehnten Richtung Vorfach fischen und das völlig problemlos (im Vergleich zu der umgekehrten Variante).
> Vielleicht sollte hier manch einer einfach mal angeln statt sich Theorie und Videos als Begründung zu nehmen.



Ich habe auch nicht gesagt, dass jemand etwas muss. 
Kannst ruhig weiter Deine Montage falsch fischen, ist mir völlig "Wurscht".
Mein Hinweis war für diejenigen, die die Substanz im Kopf haben die Sache zu verstehen und zu erkennen warum etwas so oder so gemacht wird.
Das es genug Dumme gibt weiss ich, da musst Du mir nicht erzählen
das es Leute gibt, die Jahrzente lang etwas falsch machen.

#h


----------



## Krallblei (16. August 2015)

*AW: Die richtige Montage des Anti-Tangle Boom*

Hi ich nochmal

Also das Tangleboom soll ja dazu dienen Verwicklungen ums Blei zu verhindern.

Wenn jemand die kurze Seite zum Vorfach nimmt und es keine Verwicklungen gibt ist doch super.

Wenn jemand die lange Seite zum Vorfach nimmt und es auch keine Verwicklungen gibt ist es doch auch super.

Weis garnicht warum ihr euch so anfaucht. Jeder macht es so wie er Erfahrungen damit gemacht hat. Genau wie ich. 

|rolleyes


----------



## .Sebastian. (20. August 2015)

*AW: Die richtige Montage des Anti-Tangle Boom*



Ma°d River schrieb:


> Schau' Dir mal an wie der M. Zammataro eine Schlaufenmontage bindet - die Schlaufe ist 20-25cm vom Vorfachknoten/Wirbel entfernt um Abstand zu gewinnen,
> vom Korb zum Vorfach.
> Wenn das nicht reicht geh mal auf youtube und sieh Dir
> an wie Steve Ringer die CIPS Feeder Montage bindet.
> ...



Ich kenne diese Form des Bindens einer Schlaufenmontage. Diese hat von den Flugeigenschaften kaum etwas mit einem Anti-Tangle-Boom gemeinsam... schon allein, weil das Material komplett verschiedenen ist. Hier dient es in der Tat als Abstandhalter und der fliegt in dem Falle auch voraus.
Wie gesagt, das Blei fliegt beim Boom voran und nimmt das kurze Stück nach vorn, da allein der Windwiderstand die Sache so ausrichtet (bei Gleichlangen sieht es anders aus, dann fliegt es wie erwähnt eeher im 90° Winkel) - ist das lange Stück vorn, dreht es sich im Flug nach hinten, dadurch kann das Vorfach dahinter mit der Hauptschnur in Kontakt kommen, folglich ist es relativ nutzlos... ist das kurze vorn, fliegt es voran, dann kommt das Vorfach maximal in Kontakt mit dem steifen Röhrchen.


----------



## .Sebastian. (20. August 2015)

*AW: Die richtige Montage des Anti-Tangle Boom*



Ma°d River schrieb:


> Mein Hinweis war für diejenigen, die die Substanz im Kopf haben die Sache zu verstehen und zu erkennen warum etwas so oder so gemacht wird.
> Das es genug Dumme gibt weiss ich, da musst Du mir nicht erzählen
> das es Leute gibt, die Jahrzente lang etwas falsch machen.



...so viel dazu... aja. Entschuldigt die Unwissenheit der vielen Minderbemittelten eure Eminenz. 

Komischerweise habe ich vorgefertigte Antitanglebooms, die in das Tropfenblei eingelassen sind, bei denen das lange Ende auch nach hinten ausgerichtet ist. Was hat sich die Firma nur dabei gedacht? 
Und jetzt sag nicht, dass die Bleitropfenform mit dem dünnen Ende voraus fliegt...
Beide Varianten werden funktionieren und möglicherweise keine all zu großen Unterschied machen. Mir gehts eher um den Sinn hinter der Sache.

Hier mal ne schnelle Zeichnung zu meinem Gedankengang in einem der früheren Posts.


----------



## Rotbart (20. August 2015)

*AW: Die richtige Montage des Anti-Tangle Boom*

Ich muss zu meiner Schande gestehen, dass ich es von der Form des verwendeten Bleis und der Länge des Vorfachs abhängig mache, ob ich das lange oder das kurze Stück des AT-Buuuuhms zum Vorfach zeigen lasse.
Futterkörbe fische ich (sofern nicht mit der Schlaufenmontage) mit dem langen Ende nach vorne, kompakte Bleie mit dem kurzen Ende.
Verwicklungen hab ich weder so noch so - alles eine Glaubensfrage.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (20. August 2015)

*AW: Die richtige Montage des Anti-Tangle Boom*

@aalredl
Auf den dummen Spruch von Ma°d River hab ich mir mal jeglichen Kommentar verkniffen, auf das Niveau muss man sich nicht herablassen.


----------



## Schnürlwascher (20. August 2015)

*AW: Die richtige Montage des Anti-Tangle Boom*

Ihr solltet vielleicht mal klären von welchen AntiTangleBooms ihr redet.

Gewinkelt oder ungewinkelt. Ich denke das macht genau den Unterschied über den Ihr euch hier zankt |bla:


----------



## .Sebastian. (20. August 2015)

*AW: Die richtige Montage des Anti-Tangle Boom*

Du könntest vielleicht recht haben, dennoch denke ich auch bei einem abgewinkelten ATB dreht sich das lange Ende nach hinten. Allerdings reduziert der Winkel Verwicklungen bei beiden Varianten sicherlich noch zusätzlich.

@Keine_Ahnung: stimmt, ich konnts mir nicht verkneifen


----------



## feederbrassen (20. August 2015)

*AW: Die richtige Montage des Anti-Tangle Boom*



Aalredl schrieb:


> Du könntest vielleicht recht haben, dennoch denke ich auch bei einem abgewinkelten ATB dreht sich das lange Ende nach hinten. Allerdings reduziert der Winkel Verwicklungen bei beiden Varianten sicherlich .........



Hmmm und wenn bei den angewinkelten beide Enden 
gleich lang sind #c
So was hab ich auch noch da.:q

Noch was, ich denke das Blei fliegt vorne weg ,das sieht auf deiner zeichnung aber anders aus.


----------



## .Sebastian. (20. August 2015)

*AW: Die richtige Montage des Anti-Tangle Boom*

Das mit den Gleichlangen hab ich oben erwähnt. Da stimme ich dir zu,  dass es dann definitiv egal ist und der ATB auch im 90° Winkel absteht  (ist ja auch logisch), es ging aber ja um ungleichlange Antitangles.
Bei meiner Zeichnung fliegt auch das Blei  voran, dennoch wird sich das lange Ende nach hinten drehen. Ist doch  auch vollkommen nachvollziehbar, weil schon allein der Windwiderstand  das längere Stück nach hinten drückt. Ein Pfeil fliegt doch auch nicht  mit den Federn anch vorn. Letztendlich war das auch nur eine schnelle  Kritzelei, die meine Aussage deutlicher machen sollte...


----------



## feederbrassen (20. August 2015)

*AW: Die richtige Montage des Anti-Tangle Boom*

Alles gut Aalredl !  :m


----------



## .Sebastian. (20. August 2015)

*AW: Die richtige Montage des Anti-Tangle Boom*

Alles klar


----------



## FranconianFishing (21. August 2015)

*AW: Die richtige Montage des Anti-Tangle Boom*

So, ich habe jetzt eine Antwortmail von SPRO erhalten:



Sehr geehrter Herr H.,



bei einem Anti-Tangle-Boom ist es vorteilhafter, das kurze Ende nach oben zu montieren. Dies hängt damit zusammen, dass so der Abstand zwischen Blei/Futterkorb zum Vorfach größer wird. Hierdurch wird die Verhedderungsgefahr deutlich geringer.



Des Weiteren minimiert man auch die Reibung auf der Hauptschnur bei Benutzung eines Bleis oder Futterkorbs. Der Anti Tangle Boom läuft so geschmeidiger auf der Hauptschnur entlang.



Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## .Sebastian. (21. August 2015)

*AW: Die richtige Montage des Anti-Tangle Boom*

Danke dafür #6 auch wenn ich der Begründung nicht folgen kann. 
Allerdings  verstehe ich noch immer nicht, warum ich feste ATBs, die in das Blei  eingelassen sind und mit dem kurzem Ende nach vorn ausgerichtet, besitze. Ein Antitangle  Schlauch hat letztendlich ja auch den Effekt, dass sich das Vorfach  schwerer um die flexible Hauptschnur wickeln kann.

Vielleicht stand der Mitarbeiter, der die Mail beantwortet hat, auch jahrelang vor dem Problem


----------



## AndiHam (22. August 2015)

*AW: Die richtige Montage des Anti-Tangle Boom*



FranconianFishing schrieb:


> So, ich habe jetzt eine Antwortmail von SPRO erhalten:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hallo,
da ich so etwas noch nie benutzt habe und ich nicht einmal wusste, was ein Tangleboom  sein soll, habe ich mich mal ein wenig im "Netz" umgeschaut. "Tangleboom" bei Yahoo eingegeben und auf "Bilder" geklickt und dort sieht man eigentlich stets das kurze Ende zum Vorfach hin abgebildet.

Da ich mir nun ein Bild machen kann, wie eine solche Montage aufgebaut ist, empfinde ich die von SPRO gelieferte Erklärung als wenig logisch.


----------



## Tobi92 (22. August 2015)

*AW: Die richtige Montage des Anti-Tangle Boom*



AndiHam schrieb:


> mal ein wenig im "Netz" umgeschaut



Und schon mehr Ahnung vom Produkt als der Hersteller des selbigen....Respekt


----------



## AndiHam (22. August 2015)

*AW: Die richtige Montage des Anti-Tangle Boom*



Tobi92 schrieb:


> Und schon mehr Ahnung vom Produkt als der Hersteller des selbigen....Respekt



Komisch ..mit Ansage kommt eine solch dämliche Antwort.
Das ist also der einzige Hersteller dieses Produktes ? All die Bilder, die das ganze anders herum zeigen und auch von nicht von "fachfremden Seiten/Leuten" kommen, sind also alle genau so dämlich wie ich ?
Über ein solch simples Produkt kann man sich keine eigenen Gedanken machen ?
Zudem habe ich deutlich gemacht, dass ich meine persönliche Meinung dazu abgegeben habe, dass sollte auch jemand wie du begreifen können.

Wie herum man eine Zigarette raucht, habe ich übrigens auch herausgefunden und das alles ohne Beschreibung des Herstellers.

Wenn dir Meinungen und Gedanken anderer Leute nicht passen, dann solltest du das Internet und explizit Foren meiden.


----------



## Tobi92 (22. August 2015)

*AW: Die richtige Montage des Anti-Tangle Boom*

Du findest die Beschreibung eines Herstellers für SEIN Produkt als wenig logisch bzw. falsch und beziehst deine Meinung aus “ein wenig im Netz umgeschaut“. 

Für meinen Geschmack ganz schön Anmaßend. 

Aber ist ja bloß meine Meinung und 


AndiHam schrieb:


> Wenn dir Meinungen und Gedanken anderer Leute nicht passen, dann solltest du das Internet und explizit Foren meiden.



Gilt ebenso für Leute die eine kleine Neckerei gleich als Anlass für ne persönlich Anmache sehn 

PS. Glückwunsch zum erfolgreichen Rauchen einer Zigarette


----------



## feederbrassen (22. August 2015)

*AW: Die richtige Montage des Anti-Tangle Boom*

War doch alles geklärt ,was macht ihr jetzt für"n Fass auf.#c
Der eine montiert es so der andere ...............
Und bei aller Logik oder auch nicht,bleibt immer noch die Wurftechnik als letzter Faktor übrig die alle Theorie über den Haufen schmeisst.

Hautsache es klappt und die Montage kommt ohne tüddel
ins Wasser. :m


----------



## AndiHam (22. August 2015)

*AW: Die richtige Montage des Anti-Tangle Boom*



Tobi92 schrieb:


> Du findest die Beschreibung eines Herstellers für SEIN Produkt als wenig logisch bzw. falsch und beziehst deine Meinung aus “ein wenig im Netz umgeschaut“.
> 
> Für meinen Geschmack ganz schön Anmaßend.
> 
> ...



Ja...  "finde ich" so, als meine persönliche Meinung. Für eine solch simple Konstruktion muss man auch nicht 8 Jahre studieren, um sich eine persönliche Meinung bilden zu können, davon mal abgesehen, ob diese meine Meinung nun richtig ist oder nicht.
"Sein" Produkt gab es glaube ich schon, bevor es der Hersteller gab 

Aber du kannst den Suchmaschienen Test ja mal selber probieren .... einfach "Tangle Boom Montage" eingeben und dann "Bilder" anklicken und einen Blick auf die Herkunft der Bilder werfen.

Vor einigen Jahren hat mir ein RC Heli Hersteller auch etwas erklären wollen zu seinem Produkt, was völliger Nonsens war. Da könnte ich allerdings aus meinem lange Zeit erlernten Beruf Wissen schöpfen, allerdings ging es da auch nicht um ein einfaches angewinkeltes Röhrchen, wenn du verstehst, was ich meine.


----------



## Tobi92 (22. August 2015)

*AW: Die richtige Montage des Anti-Tangle Boom*



AndiHam schrieb:


> wenn du verstehst, was ich meine.



Solange du es tust sind wir doch alle glücklich 

Sorry, dass ich mir nicht mehr zeit nehme, aber heut läuft Fußball 

PS. Die Einfachheit eines Bauteil muss kein Rückschluss auf die Komplexität dessen Einsatszwecks sein. Bestes Bsp. sehn wir doch gerade hier.


----------



## AndiHam (22. August 2015)

*AW: Die richtige Montage des Anti-Tangle Boom*



Tobi92 schrieb:


> Solange du es tust sind wir doch alle glücklich
> 
> Sorry, dass ich mir nicht mehr zeit nehme, aber heut läuft Fußball
> 
> PS. Die Einfachheit eines Bauteil muss kein Rückschluss auf die Komplexität dessen Einsatszwecks sein. Bestes Bsp. sehn wir doch gerade hier.



Wenn man die Bauteile und deren Verwendung um dieses einfache Bauteil betrachtet, dann schon


----------



## Tobi92 (22. August 2015)

*AW: Die richtige Montage des Anti-Tangle Boom*

Ein sich im waagerechten Flug befindliches abgewinkeltes Röhrchen mit drei direkten Kraftangriffspunkten (Schnur, Vorfach, Hauptschnur), sowie den darauf wirkenden Streckenlasten (Luftwiederstand, Gewichtskraft) und den daraus resultierenden Drehmomente um einen undefinierten  Drehpunkt würd ich nicht unbedingt als "einfach" bezeichnen 


Irgendjemand hat schon von partieller Differentialgleichung geredet, halte ich für untertrieben.

Letzten Endes landen wir irgendwo bei ner nicht linearen partiellen Differentialgleichung was weiß ich wie vielter Ordnung, welche in der Mathematik noch nicht wirklich befriedigend erforscht sind.

Und dann ist der Faktor Mensch noch nichtmal miteinbezogen

PS. Jetzt hab ich kein Bock mehr, sind schließlich Semesterferien in denen ich mich an stumpfer Arbeit an ner Cnc Fräse erfreue


----------



## AndiHam (23. August 2015)

*AW: Die richtige Montage des Anti-Tangle Boom*



Tobi92 schrieb:


> Ein sich im waagerechten Flug befindliches abgewinkeltes Röhrchen mit drei direkten Kraftangriffspunkten (Schnur, Vorfach, Hauptschnur), sowie den darauf wirkenden Streckenlasten (Luftwiederstand, Gewichtskraft) und den daraus resultierenden Drehmomente um einen undefinierten  Drehpunkt würd ich nicht unbedingt als "einfach" bezeichnen
> 
> 
> Irgendjemand hat schon von partieller Differentialgleichung geredet, halte ich für untertrieben.
> ...




Hahahah ... du  hattest die aerodynamischen Komponenten vergessen mit einzubringen  ... Ich habe seit Jahrzehnten keine Semesterferien mehr, aber da ich aus der Luft- und Raumfahrt komme, könnte ich dir bei deinen wissenschaftlichen Ansatz dieser hochkomplexen Bauteile eventuell helfen  hahah.. genial


----------

